# "hub" Covers



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't know about everyone else, but I think that the cheap lugnut covers put on by Keystone came up way short of the bar. What a pain it is to take those off to check the lugnuts







. I found a cheap and easy solution. Overton's, which I use for just about anything I need for my boat, has hub covers that snap on over the whole hub and give it that clean look. Plus, when it is time to check and make sure all the lugs are tight, all you have to do is pull the cover off, the same as on your car. It takes about 2 seconds







! They are made by "Phoenix" and are only $7.99/piece for the white ones. Their website is "overtons.com". They also have the battery cutoff switches for anyone wanting to add a second battery. Those are $26.99. Good luck, and I hope this helps your stress level the next time you have to check the lugs







!

I just wanted to clarify, these covers just cover the lugs, not the whole wheel. I have a Ford F-350 and have the same caps over my lugs.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!!!!!!

Personally, I am holding out for spinners!























Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congrats on finally making your first topic post. I'm glad you're sharing your expertise with other OBers besides me! So, did you order them yet?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Spinners now that would look neat









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Covers? My chrome lug nuts look good holding aluminum wheels on.









John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Spinners
















and then make it a low rider trailer on top of that
















and then throw in a hydralic system that allows the trailer to bounce up and down at red lights


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghosty now that would be funnyto see
















Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How about neon under the perimeter of the trailer. It would look like it was floating on air...

Reverie


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I guess apparently everyone enjoys getting on their knees and pulling 20 lugnut covers off 1 by 1.







I was just offering a suggestion to make it easier. Has anyone taken a look at them? I think everyone has the wrong mental picture of what they are. Oh well







.
Happy Outbacking!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think it was just a little normal 'hijacking'


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Grunt0311, That's when all those kids come in handy. My 11 year old takes them off, my 15 year old checks the tire pressure (while my 5 year old holds the stem caps), I check the torque and add the air, my 8 year old puts caps back on. Oh, and my 13 year old makes sure none of us messes up.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan to keep the kids occupied, and for dad to sit back with a cold one and supervise







.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

0311,

Didn't meant to hijack or upset you. I actually took a little joke from some earlier posts about spinners a while back. (Remember the Gizoogle site) Sorry if we upset you!!!!!! No hard fellings!!!!!

Regarding the caps. I have a lug wrench with three different sizes that makes quick work of them. If I am at home, I'll just spin them off with the impact gun.

Your link to Overtons was appreciated! Please keep contributing!

Regards,

Tim


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

No problem Tim!







I just was thinking that I was misunderstood and everyone thought I was promoting putting "hubcaps" on an Outback







! Thanks though


----------



## AFCamper (Jun 1, 2005)

I will be taking the trailer out for the first time during Thanksgiving week, and while puttzing around I looked at the lug covers and started wondering what do most of you do to take them off? My first thought was to post a question, but someone beat me to the topic. So....how do you get the covers off? Someone mentioned an impact wrench...well, sorry don't have one. Any other suggestions?









Also, since this will be the first trip, what do folks typically carry for safety, 'just gotta have', or 'wish I brought that on my first trip'?









Thanks for any info you can provide


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers! action To get the covers off, just use a pair of pliers and pull them straight off. It is a real pain in the pooper







.

As far as what to bring, camp chairs for sure







. Also a good idea to bring newspaper, kindling wood (dry), and a long lighter. Here in Michigan at most places you can't bring your own wood due to the Ashboer beetle, but if you can where you are, definately do it. My experience with "campground firewood" is it is usually always "green" and wet







. Beyond that, enough blocking to compensate for an uneven campsight!

Good luck and enjoy your first time out







.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Water pump pliers will work, be gentle. Carry a 4 way lug wrench as most of us the spare tire lug is a different size than the axle. A good bottle jack and you can use your set up wood to get the bottle jack closer to the frame.

John


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Although the black plastic lug nut covers help the looks of the wheels, they are a PAIN to get off! I finally ended up with a pair of visegrips and scarred them pretty badly. So now I'm looking either at chrome lug nuts or perhaps wheel covers.

'Course, I could always pull out all the stops with a set of 20" dubs and low profile tires. "Bling!"


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I am wanting to get a ragtop OB w/ remote controll slide!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Grunt0311 said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I think that the cheap lugnut covers put on by Keystone came up way short of the bar. What a pain it is to take those off to check the lugnuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grunt,
Mine arrived yesterday. I got the chrome ones and they work great! Thanks for the tip.
Kevin P.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The first couple years OUTBACKS were made, they had one hub cover on each wheel. It covers the center, and the lugs. I took a little metal thing (looks like a flat bike wrench) and bent it on the end. All I do is pop it into the slot, and push down. The cover pops right off. The bend gives it leverage against the wheel.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Reverie said:


> How about neon under the perimeter of the trailer. It would look like it was floating on air...
> 
> Reverie


It's funny that you should mention the neon lights. I just purchased a set of neon tubes today and got them all in place under my outback loft. I ran all of the wires into the forward compartment but ran out of day light before I could finish. I would if anyone else has done this mod yet? I can't wait to flip the switch...maybe tomorrow night?


----------

